# Blowing Fuses



## grober02 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a ’95 YJ Wrangler with a Meyers plow and slik stik. Power for the slik stik was spliced into the cigarette lighter. It’s been connected and functioning fine this way for 3 years. Lately it’s been blowing either the 20 amp fuse in the slik stik wire connector or the 20 amp fuse in the Jeeps fuse panel under the drivers side dash. I am able to operate the plow after replacing the fuse, but it will eventually blow another fuse in a week or so. I’m not quite sure what’s causing this. Is this a ground issue?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya a wire is going to ground that shouldn't (a Short) on the plow wireing


----------

